# Odyssey Works No 7 (fang) putter.



## delc (Jul 22, 2015)

I am very pleased with my Odyssey Works No 7 putter, which was supplied in 33" length.  Quite similar to a White Hot No 7 putter I had owned before, but it seems a bit heavier and almost swings itself.  It has definitely improved my putting.  :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Jul 22, 2015)

How do you find the feel of the face Del?

I've had a play with a few works putters and I'm undecided. 

I love the feel of the white hot pro  insert I have in my V-Line and was hoping the works would feel similar of the face. 

Not sold as of yet but very nice non the less.


----------



## delc (Jul 23, 2015)

One Planer said:



			How do you find the feel of the face Del?

I've had a play with a few works putters and I'm undecided. 

I love the feel of the white hot pro  insert I have in my V-Line and was hoping the works would feel similar of the face. 

Not sold as of yet but very nice non the less.
		
Click to expand...

The Work putters combine the White Hot soft insert with the Metal-X outer covering. I can only say that is feels nice and puts a good roll on the ball. Maybe feels a tad firmer than the White Hot.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2015)

I tried these at Kings of Distance and, on the London Club's practice green - which was fairly swift - it was fantastic!
Completely and utterly useless on the greens I normally play on though!


----------



## One Planer (Jul 23, 2015)

delc said:



			The Work putters combine the White Hot soft insert with the Metal-X outer covering. I can only say that is feels nice and puts a good roll on the ball. Maybe feels a tad firmer than the White Hot.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that may be why.

I love the WHP insert, but wasn't to keen on the metal-X.

Did you choose the one with the Superstroke or more normal grip?


----------



## delc (Jul 23, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Ah, that may be why.

I love the WHP insert, but wasn't to keen on the metal-X.

Did you choose the one with the Superstroke or more normal grip?
		
Click to expand...

Normal (blue and white) grip.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm using this. Loving it http://uk.odysseygolf.com/putters/family/odyssey-works/putters-2015-works-2-ball-fang-versa.html


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jul 25, 2015)

I have the versa version and it's just fantastic. Felt slightly softer than the works and easier to align but probably doesn't roll as good. 

Odyssey are by far the most superior putters available in their prove range.


----------

